# chances of BFP after BFN on test day



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

hello everyone, I know I'm new round here - I usually post in the FET forum but thought this question would be better asked here. before I ask, please excuse my dependent tone.

today was my OTD after FET. I tested this morning at got a BFN. I called clinic who said I had to continue drugs for another two days and retest on Friday. what's the point? I can't believe there is a chance it will be positive, I feel like I'm setting myself up for extra hurt and disappointment! did anyone ever test OTD and get a neg then test two days later to find a positive?! Is this normal protocol? id rather just stop drugs, have a bleed and move on. please advise . . . am I being over dramatic? 

lots of love xxx


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

The point is...hun...clinic have advised you to continue on the drugs and retest on friday. They would not advise this if there was not a good reason for doing so. I've never had FET so don't know the normal protocol. All I know is if I get a BFN on my OTD day this saturday and my clinic tell me to continue and retest.... toooooo darn right I'll be following their advise. It won't be easy and i'll be thinking the same as you and feel just as 'dramatic'...but what is the point of throwing in the towel when we've come so far!
Big hugs - stay strong!
DM x


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

you're so right. thank you for taking the time to reply. this is such a long and bumpy road and I just am so fed up right now but know that in a day or so I'll have picked myself up again. I guess I'm having a bit of a negative day - only to be expected I guess.

you are right. just do what they say - they must say it for a reason.

thank you again
Donjee xxx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hey donjee, just wanted to say one of my friends tested 14days after transfer on OTD and got a bfn. She called her clinic and they told her to retest 2 days later, she did and it was a bfp. she now has a healthy 6month year old little girl as a result.

ALways keep hope you never know  xx


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

thank you so much batley, your message has really helped raise my positivity levels! that's such a lovely story - I can only hope the same happens for me! at least I know that it does happen and so its not over OVER until Friday. 
thank you so much for taking the time to reply xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just wanted to say, that it does happen from time to time.  I am joint to another fertility website and a lady on there had a donor egg embryo transfer in Cyprus.  She tested on her OTD and it was BFN and them 2 days ago she re-posted and said it is a BFP!

Her head is understandably all over the place, as I am not sure if she stopped all her med's.

Good luck

Stacey


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Any luck Donjee?

DMx


----------



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

glad to hear someone got a bfp after a bfn on 14 dpt as im in the same boat so theres hope for me yet x


----------

